# Raum Laacher See



## mountainseeker (11. September 2005)

Hi an alle,   

bin neu hier und suche jemanden der mit mir zusammen samstags vormittags ein wenig am Laacher See rumbiken möchte. Nichts extremes, so um die 40 km rum.

Wäre schön wenn sich jemand meldet,
Gruß an alle


----------



## mountainseeker (11. September 2005)

hi schweißtopfen,

keine angst, wegen der kondition. da kann man sich ja anpassen. ausserdem werde ich nächstes jahe auch 40. ich komme aus weißenthurm. fahre in letzter zeit so um die 150 km pro woche und habe in letzter zeit das gebiet um den laacher see als neues terrain für mich endeckt. ist echt toll dort. ab wann kannst du nachmittags denn??

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nifnaf (12. September 2005)

Hi Ihr,

wie wäre es denn mal im Wiedtal? Dort gibt es auch ein paar nette Strecken, die man fahren kann.
Wenn Interesse besteht, meldet Euch ruhig. Allerdings bin ich bis voraussichtlich Sonntag mit dem Wohnmobil in Österreich/Italien unterwegs. Danach kein Thema.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## mountainseeker (13. September 2005)

hi nifnaf,

Wiedtal ist auch nicht schlecht, ein paar Stellen kenn ich da, weil wir da früher mal einen Wohnwagen auf dem Campingplatz an der Laubachsmühle stehen hatten. Vielleicht ergibt sich demnächst ja mal was. 
Aber zuerst gehts jetzt mal an den Laacher See, da ist es auch echt toll. 
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.

gruß Uwe


----------



## dodo1912 (13. September 2005)

nifnaf schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr,
> 
> wie wäre es denn mal im Wiedtal? Dort gibt es auch ein paar nette Strecken, die man fahren kann.
> Wenn Interesse besteht, meldet Euch ruhig. Allerdings bin ich bis voraussichtlich Sonntag mit dem Wohnmobil in Österreich/Italien unterwegs. Danach kein Thema.
> ...



du lebst ja noch! - Sind mal vor einiger Zeit in Nr gefahren...


zum Thema: Wenn mein Bike fit ist (da ist letzte Woche das Schaltauge abgerissen - und ich weiss noch nicht, ob das Schaltwerk keinen Schaden genommen hat) wuerd ich mitkommen - als Vorbereitung auf den CTF in Brey


----------



## d_b (14. September 2005)

> Wie gesagt 14 Uhr am Brünnchen in NICKENICH ist Abfahrt die Tour wird sich so um 40 km bewegen (+/- 5 km)und einige Höhenmeter gibts kostenlos dazu.



Is ja fast direkt vor der Haustür  
Habe aber wohl am Samstag keine Zeit. Und 40km fahre ich auch eher selten, meist so 20-max. 30.
Bis wohin wollt ihr denn fahren um die 40km zusammen zu bekommen?


----------



## mountainseeker (14. September 2005)

Wo es hergeht weiß ich auch noch nicht, ich lass mich da mal überraschen. Wo kommst du denn her, weil es fast vor deiner Haustür liegt? Vielleicht können wir ja demnächst mal samstags zusammen fahren, wenn es bei dir geht auch gerne früher als 14:00 Uhr.

allles Gute, Gruß an alle


----------



## d_b (15. September 2005)

> Wo kommst du denn her, weil es fast vor deiner Haustür liegt?



Nickenich



> Vielleicht können wir ja demnächst mal samstags zusammen fahren, wenn es bei dir geht auch gerne früher als 14:00 Uhr.



Klar, sollte kein Problem sein. Kenne mich auch eigentlich ganz gut aus in der Gegend. Vor allem so zwischen Laacher See, Nickenich und Richtung Andernach, Eich, Kell, Brohltal. Da gibts schon zahlreiche Möglichkeiten zum Fahren.

MfG


----------



## mountainseeker (16. September 2005)

OK, ich  bin um 14:00 Uhr da. Ich schaue aber vorsichtshalber gegen 12:00 Uhr nochmal hier rein, Wenn irgendwas dazwischen kommt, gib hier Bescheid.

bis morgen Gruß Uwe


----------



## nifnaf (22. September 2005)

Klar lebe ich noch,

sorry, dass ich so spät antworte, habe das irgendwie verpennt und ich hatte noch zwei Wochen Urlaub.

Also wir werden morgen die Rengsdorfer MTB-Strecke 1 also NR-Altwied-Ehlscheid-Gierendertal bzw. -höhe Rüscheid-Straßenhaus-Oberbieber-Schwanenteich-NR usw. fahren. Das sind ca. 50 km und 800 hm. Das reicht sicherlich für einen Freitagmittag. Wir werden hier so gegen 14:00 Uhr losfahren.

Klar ist es am Laacher See schön, da fahre ich ab und zu auch mal rum. Aber da ich kein Auto fahre, gehts von Neuwied aus los.

Gruß

Achim


----------



## dodo1912 (22. September 2005)

hab im mom klausuren phase...da geht leider nix...nächste woche wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nifnaf (22. September 2005)

Hi,

wir kommen auf jeden Fall kurz nach 14:00 Uhr an der Eishalle bzw. Prof.-Hüppe-Station vorbei (ggü. der Kirmeswiese) vorbei. Ich nehme an, Du weißt wo das ist, sollten wir da einen Mountainbiker am Rande stehen sehen, nehmen wir ihn dann einfach mit ob er will oder nicht.   

Na dann viel Erfolg bei Deinen Klausuren Dodo!!!!!!!!!    

Gruß Achim


----------



## nifnaf (23. September 2005)

Hi,

war nicht schlimm. Du hast uns ja vorgewarnt, dass Du wahrscheinlich nicht kannst. 
So sind wir um Punkt 14:00 Uhr losgefahren und haben eine lockere und schöne Runde gedreht. Insgesamt waren es 51 km und 750 hm.

Gruß

Achim


----------

